# Rabbit trapping question



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

This may be a dumb question but I can't seem to find an answer anywhere so I hope one of you pros can help me. 

If a rabbit gets caught in a snare and then gets bitten by a venomous snake, is the rabbit still safe to eat? This is, of course, dependent on you getting to the rabbit before the snake begins eating.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wouldn't eat it. The venom in most snakes in the U.S. is Hemotoxic which means that it attacks the blood and keeps it from clotting. There is also massive tissue damage done by the venom, which is actually part of the snakes digestive system. So while the venom itself may not hurt you, its destroyed in your stomach, the rabbit might be a little.... soft. lol


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> I wouldn't eat it. The venom in most snakes in the U.S. is Hemotoxic which means that it attacks the blood and keeps it from clotting. There is also massive tissue damage done by the venom, which is actually part of the snakes digestive system. So while the venom itself may not hurt you, its destroyed in your stomach, the rabbit might be a little.... soft. lol


I didn't think about the tissue damage. Good call.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry ... Many a things come to mind that I'll give a pass on ....... So ........

What kind of (rabbit) snare/trap are you speaking of?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

When that happens I always eat the snake.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

When laying rabbitt traps you must always be careful to use your best Elmer Fudd voice.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The snake will taste as good or better than the rabbit but yes you can eat the rabbit.

I assume you plan to cook it and I would not eat the part that the snake bit.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> When laying rabbitt traps you must always be careful to use your best Elmer Fudd voice.


Be vewy vewy quiet. I'm hunting wabbits!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

*Andi said:


> What kind of (rabbit) snare/trap are you speaking of?


Any kind I guess? This is all hypothetical.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

BillM said:


> The snake will taste as good or better than the rabbit but yes you can eat the rabbit.
> 
> I assume you plan to cook it and I would not eat the part that the snake bit.


Yeah rabbit sushi will not be on the menu. I just dont know if the venom renders the meat unusable. Seems like it would even if you got to it quick and bled it out. And yes I should have mentioned the snake will be the appetizer while the rabbit slowly roasts over the pit.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Long as you don't have open mouth sores or bleeding ulcers, you'd be ok to eat it. Snake venom has to get into your blood stream, the digestive process will destroy the venom....

I'd be extra careful not to nik a finger skinning it, that could allow some venom in maybe...


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*cooking*



FatTire said:


> Long as you don't have open mouth sores or bleeding ulcers, you'd be ok to eat it. Snake venom has to get into your blood stream, the digestive process will destroy the venom....
> 
> I'd be extra careful not to nik a finger skinning it, that could allow some venom in maybe...


Cooking destroys the proten in the venom so it would not matter .


----------

